
Man who claims he invented e-mail sues Techdirt for calling him Fraud and Liar - rasz_pl
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/01/man-who-says-he-invented-e-mail-sues-techdirt-for-disputing-claim/
======
tomcam
The title is so good, I couldn't read the article. Nothing would improve on
that title.

------
mankash666
I find both parties to be excessively outspoken. Labeling Ayyadauri a fraud is
excessive, and the lawsuit in response is even more.

~~~
rasz_pl
so you believe his claim of being the father of email as it is used today is
non fraudulent?

